# What is your preferred translation



## Blueridge Believer (Nov 12, 2009)

Interesting bible translation poll. I didn't know there were so many.
http://www.holywordcafe.com/bible/poll-translation/poll.php


----------



## au5t1n (Nov 12, 2009)

The _Manga_ Bible?! Are they serious???


----------



## NRB (Nov 12, 2009)

There was a Reader's Digest Bible?????

Wow.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Nov 13, 2009)

Hmm...I detect a bias at the site at the site:

http://www.holywordcafe.com/bible/

AMR


----------



## AThornquist (Nov 13, 2009)

They didn't include the 2007 ESV Update. LAME.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Nov 13, 2009)

HCSB 

I think many of those translations were unnecessary for that poll.


----------



## dissidentcynic (Nov 13, 2009)

NRB said:


> There was a Reader's Digest Bible?????
> 
> Wow.



I actually received for Christmas one year, a Reader's Digest Illustrated Bible. It is an odd 'book'.


----------



## Osage Bluestem (Nov 13, 2009)

The reason there are so many competing translation right now is because of money. The bible market is profitable and everyone wants a piece. The KJV isn't hard to read. It's hard to make a profit on. So they make new "updated translations" and sell them to whoever will buy them. It's not because they are trying to fix things.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
"The sponsors of the Good News version boast that their Bible is as readable as the daily paper – and so it is. But do readers of the daily news find themselves moved to wonder, "at the gracious words which proceeded out of his mouth"? Mr. Hanser suggests that sadly the "tinkering & general horsing around with the sacred texts will no doubt continue" as pious drudges try to get it right. "It will not dawn on them that it has already been gotten right." 

This is Ronald Reagan. Thanks for listening. 


— aired September 6, 1977:

Link: Ronald Reagan and the King James Bible


----------



## bookslover (Nov 14, 2009)

dissidentcynic said:


> NRB said:
> 
> 
> > There was a Reader's Digest Bible?????
> ...



Upon its original publication (1970s?) it sank like a stone. God does not appreciate publishers excising massive amounts of His Word.


----------

